# Help needed Canon 350D



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Well went hunting for the New D40 Black today,but Costco and jessops both waiting stock

Jessops-£390
Costco-£350

Anyway the other one I looked at in my budget was the Can 350d and at jessops today I got the following

Camera and 18-55mm Lense
1GB Cf card
3 years warranty inc accidental
for £389 and i had £50 vouchers so thought what the hell lets go for it

So far i find it very easy to use and will be out tomorrow getting some pics

The only thing i have a problem with is i cant get the bloody Driver to install on comp therefore everytime i connect camera it says error

I have un installed the driver and tried installing it again,but it still does it

when i go into device manager it comes up with Cannon camera but driver is not working

Any idea what i should do aprt from throw it out window?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Check the installation instructions. I take it that it is a USB connection? Most of these require the driver installing with the device *dis*connected - and possibly a reboot before connecting it.

The other thing though, is that you shouldn't actually need any special s/w to connect to the camera and download pics from it - the Windows Camera and Scanner Wizard should be able to do that.

If you've done that correctly then check the Canon site for the latest version of the s/w.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

parish said:


> Check the installation instructions. I take it that it is a USB connection? Most of these require the driver installing with the device *dis*connected - and possibly a reboot before connecting it.
> 
> The other thing though, is that you shouldn't actually need any special s/w to connect to the camera and download pics from it - the Windows Camera and Scanner Wizard should be able to do that.
> 
> If you've done that correctly then check the Canon site for the latest version of the s/w.


Spent 3 hours on it un installing and installing, downloading updates
reading manuals ect ect

Still dont work


----------



## jestor_01 (Aug 8, 2006)

I had this with my laptop so tried it on the desktop - on this it worked.
I haven't resolved the problem with the laptop but I found out there wasn't a problem with either the driver or camera.

Have another computer anywhere you could try it on to illiminate the same?

Something I thought about trying was uninstalling everything to do with the camera and downloading the latest driver from Canon's site - but haven't tried this as I just use the desktop to copy my pics off with now.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

OK, only other thing I can think of is have you still got some other camera s/w installed? Maybe the two are conflicting?


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

The Data is Invalid
The Data is Invalid
The Data is Invalid
The Data is Invalid

Argh!!!!


----------



## jestor_01 (Aug 8, 2006)

hmmm, do you know if your usb ports are usb 1 (1.1) or 2?

Maybe coincidence but I've just realised that my laptop will be 1.1 but the desktop usb 2...

How old is your pc?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

jestor_01 said:


> hmmm, do you know if your usb ports are usb 1 (1.1) or 2?
> 
> Maybe coincidence but I've just realised that my laptop will be 1.1 but the desktop usb 2...
> 
> How old is your pc?


Possibility, but USB2 devices should be backward compatible (it's part of the specification for USB2) and degrade gracefully to 1 or 1.1 speeds.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

tried in usb 1 and 2

i have both


----------



## jestor_01 (Aug 8, 2006)

I know it doesn't solve your problem but is a cheap and quick fix...
CF card reader?

Doesn't help you tonight though I'm afraid.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

It smacks of a driver conflict somewhere - I've had problems with s/w for mobile phones before now where two programs seem to fight over the USB port.

Remove the Canon s/w completely, reboot, plug your camera in (make sure it's in download mode or whatever it's called on the 350d - Preview mode on my A70) and see if the Windows Camera and Scanner Wizard pops-up.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

jestor_01 said:


> I know it doesn't solve your problem but is a cheap and quick fix...
> CF card reader?
> 
> Doesn't help you tonight though I'm afraid.


Its ok my printer has muti card reader


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

The software is reasonably pants. 

I have a 400d, never use the software, just upload the pics into a folder, then change things in Adobe Photoshop, like size, contrast etc.

I can't remember if I needed the software to get pics to PC tho :s

I could lend you my installation cd if ur needin.

Got any info on the Aberdeen BMW Club?


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> The software is reasonably pants.
> 
> I have a 400d, never use the software, just upload the pics into a folder, then change things in Adobe Photoshop, like size, contrast etc.
> 
> ...


Hi

Going to try it on another comp,to see if its a hardware issue

Will PM you info on Club


----------

